# Batteriemonitor



## Wulfsbarsch (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege zuzeit, mir einen Batteriemonitor anzuschaffen, um einen möglichst genauen Überblick über die  aus meinem Antriebsakku entnommene Kapazität zu haben.

Ich kenne bislang lediglich die Geräte Nasa Clipper Bm-1 und BM-2, habe aber noch keines live gesehen. Habt ihr diese Geräte im Einsatz und seid ihr zufrieden, oder gibt es noch andere (bessere) Alternativen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Wulf


----------



## pike-81 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Moinsen!
Sowas würde mich auch stark interessieren. 
An normalen Tagen langt meine Batterie mehr als dicke. 
Aber an einem langen, stürmischen Sommertag wird es grenzwertig. 
Da würde eine exakte Anzeige schon Sicherheit bieten. 
Petri


----------



## AllroundAlex (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Nur mal interessenhalber, wie arbeitet denn dieser Batteriemonitor?

Kann ich mir das als einfache Spannungsmessung vorstellen oder berechnet der nebenbei, wie lange euer Akku noch halten würde?

Wenn es nur eine Spannungsmessung ist, kann man sich doch einmal den 100% Wert vom Akku notieren, dann mal austesten, wann der Akku seinen Betrieb einstellt (wird ja irgendwie elektronisch vor Tiefenentladung geschützt sein...), Wert auch notieren und dann während des Angeltages immer mal wieder die Spannung kontrollieren. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten hat man dann doch recht schnell ein Gefühl dafür, wie lange man mit einer bestimmten Kapazität auskommt....


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Also, wie ich gelesen habe, erfasst das Gerät neben der Spannungsmessung unter anderem die dem Akku entnommene Kapazität. Das dürfte genauer sein und macht einen Batteriemonitor gerade so interessant.

Wie das nun genau funktioniert, weiß ich auch nicht und ist für mich auch nicht so wichtig. Das wird dir aber sicher einer der hier aktiven Elektroniker erklären können.

So, ich gehe jetzt zum See, allerdings ohne Rute (die hat heute nur der Hund #h).

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Sowas sollte doch seinen Zweck erfüllen. Preislich auch zu vertreten und 100A könnten doch reichen. Zusätzlich hast du dann auch noch einen Batteriealarm wenn die Spannung zu tief sinkt.

*DC 100A LCD Combo

*
*http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DC-6-5-100v-100A-LCD-Combo-Meter-Voltage-current-KWh-Watt-Panel-Meter-12v-24v/32546106421.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=4347dae4-9e72-4d52-a0f1-ec30ebe9fd93

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DC-6-5-100v-50A-LCD-Combo-Meter-Voltage-current-KWh-Watt-Panel-Meter-12v-24v/32546110650.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=67f4c2b0-e7b2-4f74-a983-4f7cf3ddce63
*


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Klasse, vielen Dank für den Tipp! 

Das ist preislich ja schon mal eine ganz andere Nummer. Ich lese mir die Beschreibung nachher mal in Ruhe durch. Vielleicht bestelle ich das dann gleich...

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

So, ich habe das Teil beim Chinamann für 13,21 € bestellt. Zu gegebener Zeit werde ich berichten, ob es sich gelohnt hat...

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Ja mach das bitte, brauche demnächst auch was in der Richtung.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Hier kannst du schon mal gucken, das müsste das Teil eigentlich sein....

http://youtu.be/APQddYC9BxU


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Ja, das ist es, hier siehst du was alles geht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rMB3A7aaJ4


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Danke, sehr interessant #6

Eines ist mir aber noch nicht ganz klar:
Ich habe eine AGM-Batterie und will z.B. wissen, wieviel Wattstunden 50 Ampere entnommener Kapazität entsprechen. Rechne ich dann mit 12V (also 600 Wh) oder mit der Spannung einer vollen Batterie (ich weiß gerade nicht, welche Spannung das wäre)?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Du kannst dich nur nähern, rechne ruhig mit 12V dann hast du nen guten Anhaltspunkt. Am besten du lädtst einmal voll und fährst einmal komplett bis zur gewünschten Entladespannung leer, dann hast du nen ziemlich genauen Wert.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Danke, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal so machen...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

So, das Teil ist heute angekommen. Die Lieferung aus Hong Kong hat genau neun Tage gedauert, da kann man nicht meckern.

Ich werde den Batteriemonitor in den nächsten Tagen mal anschließen und testen und danach überlegen, wie und wo ich den in meiner Batteriebox einbauen kann.

Weiterer Bericht folgt...

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Noch eins...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

So, nun der versprochenene Kurzbericht vom ersten Test:

Die Verkabelung des Batteriemonitors ist kein Problem. Steht alles auf der Rückseite sowie in der mitgelieferten Anleitung und so klappt das auch. Ich habe für die Verbindung vom Minuspol der Batterie zum Shunt ein silikonummanteltes Kabel mit 6 qmm Querschnitt genommen, die übrigen Kabel haben 1,5 qmm. Wie das dann alles verkabelt wird, könnt ihr auf dem Foto sehen.

Das Display des Batteriemonitors ist hintergrundbeleuchtet, was man natürlich abstellen kann. Hierfür muss man einmal kurz den Pin rechts auf dem Gehäuse drücken. Der Pin hat daneben die Funktionen, einen Über- und Unterspannungsalarm einzustellen, die Anzeige der gesamten verbrauchten Energie zurückzusetzen (der Wert wird ansonsten bei Ausschalten (= Abklemmen) des Geräts gespeichert) sowie den Typ des Shunts (entweder bis 50A oder - wie bei meinem Gerät - bis 100A) auszuwählen.

Das Display zeigt oben links die aktuelle Spannung (V) der Batterie, oben rechts die aktuelle Stromaufnahme (A), unten links die aktuelle Leistung (W) und unten rechts die Gesamtleistung (Wh), die, wie schon gesagt, beim Ausschalten gespeichert wird und auf Null zurückgesetzt werden kann.

Meines Erachtens ist die Angabe der Daten recht genau. Ich habe jedenfalls eine 12V, 35 W Halogenlampe zum Test angeschlossen und es wurden bei voll geladener Batterie irgendwas zwischen 37 und 38 W angezeigt. Das dürfte hinkommen.

Eigentlich wollte ich den Batteriemonitor oben in den Deckel meines Batteriekastens einbauen und die vier Kabel mit einem Stecker abklemmbar gestalten, sodass ich den Deckel problemlos abnehmen kann. Das habe ich aber nun doch nicht gemacht, da das Gehäuse des Geräts laut Anleitung nicht wasserdicht ist. Ich habe daher sowohl den Shunt als auch den Batteriemonitor mit wenigen Klecksen Sikaflex direkt auf die Batterie geklebt (bloß nicht zu viel, da das Zeug wie der Teufel klebt). Auf dem Foto ist das Teil übrigens noch nicht verklebt. Vielleicht fällt mir irgendwann noch eine andere Lösung ein, ist aber jetzt nicht so dringend. Mir kommt es nur darauf an, ab an auf die Batterrie zu schauen, um zu wissen, wieviel Gesamtenergie ich bereits entnommen habe. 

Mein Akku hat 100 Ah Kapazität, und ich habe mir eine Grenze für die Entnahmemenge bei 700 Wh gesetzt. Ich denke, das ist ein guter Wert und belastet die Batterie nicht zu sehr.

Der erste Fahrtest mit meinem Traxxis 55 wird nächste Woche folgen. Bin mal gespannt, wieviel Strom der tatsächlich aufnimmt.

Fazit: Für knapp 13,- € inkl. Versand aus Hongkong, der auch nicht viel länger als eine Woche dauert, kann man nichts falsch machen. Ich bin jedenfalls derzeit noch zu 100 % begeistert von dem Teil und kann es bislang bedenkenlos weiter empfehlen.

Beste Grüße und immer genug Saft im Akku!


----------



## argon08 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

nette Idee!
Kann man aber auch einfacher lösen! Ein Multimeter zeigt einem genau das selbe an! 
Es gib nur eins zu beachten Volt (Spannung) wird Paralell zum Verbraucher gemessen und Ampere in reihe!


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*



argon08 schrieb:


> nette Idee!
> Kann man aber auch einfacher lösen! Ein Multimeter zeigt einem genau das selbe an!
> Es gib nur eins zu beachten Volt (Spannung) wird Paralell zum Verbraucher gemessen und Ampere in reihe!


Was für ein Schwachsinn! #q

@Wulfsbarsch: Danke für deinen Bericht, ganz Toll.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*



argon08 schrieb:


> nette Idee!
> Kann man aber auch einfacher lösen! Ein Multimeter zeigt einem genau das selbe an!
> Es gib nur eins zu beachten Volt (Spannung) wird Paralell zum Verbraucher gemessen und Ampere in reihe!



Ähm ja, und immer schön draufschauen und mitrechnen was denn nun entnommen wurde. #q
Ach ne, geht ja nicht, das Multimeter löst sich ja bei der direkten Strommessung relativ schnell in Wohlgefallen auf. Manchmal sollte man einfach mal .....


@Wulfsbarsch
Hört sich doch genau so an wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Für den Preis also top.

Zum Einbau, ggf. hast du ja noch nen Verteilerkasten rumliegen, den Deckel kannst du als Abdeckung zweckentfremden.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Verteilerkasten-Industriegehause-Leergehause-Verteilergehause-Klarsichtdeckel-IP/222106212260?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36827%26meid%3D67376b070d0b4d778428b7acbd593c1b%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D152054588284


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Die Idee mit dem kleinen Verteilerkasten ist natürlich top. Danke #6

Werde ich mir demnächst mal bestellen und dann den Monitor mit dem Deckel oben auf dem Batteriekasten montieren. Dass man bei geschlossenem Deckel nicht einfach mal eben an den Pin des Batteriemonitors drankommt, macht nichts. Während der Fahrt gibt es ja keinen Grund daran herumzuspielen...

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## bernie (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

@Wulfsbarsch:
DANKE! 

Endlich wieder mal ein Tread, der Sinn und Verstand hat und vor allem eine gute Lösung aufzeigt! :m


----------



## HAPE-1909 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Ich klinke mich mal mit ein.

Ich habe eine MinnKota-Batteriekasten zuhause. Daran ist mein Elektromotor und Echolot angeschlossen (ebenfalls an 100ah Batterie).

Am Batteriekasten kann ich per Knopfdruck den Batteriestatus anhand von 5 LEDs ablesen (grob natürlich völlig in Ordnung).


Bin da jetzt nicht ganz so bewandert in dem Bereich:

Bringt mir das Gerät (wenn ja, was genau?) einen Mehrwert an Informationen?
Oder ist es "nur" genauer, weil ich sehe, was live gerade an Akku/Strom verbraucht wird?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Der Mehrwert ist die Information über die entnommene Energiemenge.


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal mit ein.
> 
> Ich habe eine MinnKota-Batteriekasten zuhause. Daran ist mein Elektromotor und Echolot angeschlossen (ebenfalls an 100ah Batterie).
> 
> ...


Hallo Hape
Alleine schon die Anzeige, wie viel Strom gerade fließt, ist doch sehr  Informativ, da die Geschwindigkeit des Bootes zum Energieverbrauch  exponentiell ist. 
Mit der Info wie viel Energie man schon verbraucht  hat, kann man Rückschlüsse ziehen wie viel Energie einem noch zur  Verfügung steht und seine Fahrweise dementsprechend anpassen.
Gruß ...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Zum Wert bzw. Mehrwert haben die beiden Kollegen zuvor schon genau das Richtige gesagt.

Ich habe an meinem Minn Kota auch vier Leuchtdioden, die den Ladezustand der Batterie wiedergeben sollen und wahrscheinlich auch wiedergeben, indem sie ab einer bestimmten Spannung aufleuchten oder nicht. Das reichte mir aber nicht, da ich wissen will, wie lange ich denn noch in etwa fahren kann, bis ich auf Muskelkraft umsteigen muss. Daher der Plan mit dem Batteriemonitor...

Ich habe übrigens parallel bei dem Hersteller meiner Batterie angefragt, bei welcher Spannung die Batterie voll und bei welcher Spannung sie leer ist. Als Antwort habe ich die Information erhalten, dass die Batterie (ist wie gesagt eine AGM mit 100 Ah) bei einer Ruhespannung von 12,75 V voll und bei 12,0 V ganz entladen ist. Daneben wurde mir empfohlen, nicht weiter als bis 12,2-12,3 V zu entladen. 

Als Nächstes habe ich mir übelegt, dass ich mal damit anfange, nicht mehr als 60 Ah der Batterie zu entnehmen. Diese multipliziert mit 12V (streng genommen ist es etwas mehr, ist mir aber egal) ergibt dann (gerundet) die 700 Wh an Energie, die ich bei den ersten Tests maximal entnehmen will. Bei dieser Grenze will ich dann mal sehen, wie weit die Spanung abgefallen ist. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass dann die 12,3 V noch nicht erreicht sind.

Muss mal sehen, wie lange ich mit dem Motor beim nächsten Mal fahre. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja, lange genug über den Edersee zu schippern, um die 700 Wh der Batterie zu entnehmen. So ganz unwahrscheinlich ist das aber nicht, da ich beim Angeln selbst bislang alles andere als erfolgreich bin. Mir fehlt wohl noch die richtige Fischertechnik .

To be continued...

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*



Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> .... bei einer Ruhespannung von 12,75 V voll und bei 12,0 V ganz entladen ist. Daneben wurde mir empfohlen, nicht weiter als bis 12,2-12,3 V zu entladen.



Die 12V kommen mir noch recht hoch vor, aber damit biste auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite. Da dir bei den Werten ~65% der Kapazität zur Verfügung stehen, solltest du mit den angepeilten 700Wh noch Reserve haben. Aber wirklich rausfinden wirst du es nur durch testen.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Batteriemonitor*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Batteriemonitor nun heute in der Praxis getestet.

Ich bin mit meinem Sohn heute Vormittag vier Stunden auf dem Edersee gewesen. Wir sind natürlich nicht die ganze Zeit gefahren, haben aber eine recht große Strecke zurückgelegt und dabei auch zweimal mit voller Leistung des Traxxis 55 über den See ans gegenüberliegende Ufer.

Der Traxxis hat dabei übrigens eine maximale Stromaufnahme von etwa 35 A gehabt, bei 50-70% Leistung luegt man bei etwa 20 A. Das hätte ich schon mal viel höher eingeschätzt. Überhaupt fühlt man sich viel sicherer, wenn man stets die aktuellen Werte von Spannung, Stromaufnahme und verbrauchter Gesamtenergie im Auge hat.

Am Ende waren es übrigens knapp über 300 Wh bei einer Spannung von jetzt noch 12,47 V. Damit dürfte ich ohne Probleme mit meiner 100 Ah Batterie einen ganzen Angeltag hinkommen.

Also nochmals klare Kaufenpfehlung meinerseits.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim Nachbau!


----------

